# Looking for a song name



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Right guys help me out :lol:

Pretty sure the song/name has something to do with 'Flight'

it's a song from 70/80s

it MAY be by Bee Gee's or ELO not quite sure

any ideas?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

can you hum it


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

could it be "this flight tonight" Nazareth ???


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not much to work with there!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ELO's Ticket to the Moon?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope scotty or shiny 

but that is a good song.

um

70/80s
"flight" 

is there any way to find Spotify history? i've played it on there heaps

edit: something to do with birds? i think


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Saxon's (747) Strangers In the Night (although nothing like the BeeGees!)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nope 

very similar to Bee Gees kinda voice


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Albatross?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Albatross reminded me of this










:lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Spirits having flown was by the BeeGees !!! Sorry dont know how to link to Youtube


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Albatross reminded me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

All I can think of is Xanadu,by ELO,sung by Olivia Newton John from 1980.Not sure about the refrence to flight tho.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

huddo said:


> Spirits having flown was by the BeeGees !!! Sorry dont know how to link to Youtube


That's what I was just about to suggest, bet it's that!!!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> That's what I was just about to suggest, bet it's that!!!


here you are...


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

No one got the answer right yet ????? this is bugging me now


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Night flight to Venus. Boney M?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

We need some feedback from Alan...come on Alan!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

huddo said:


> Spirits having flown was by the BeeGees !!! Sorry dont know how to link to Youtube


THATS IT!

I LOVE YOU :lol:

how about i post a sample to you to say thank you :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ballistic said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


its vxrmarcs car, his mates snowfoamed part of it :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> how about i post a sample to you to say thank you :lol:


Mind and get a mid-stream one


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

eh


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> eh


I gather by "sample" he was poking fun at it being a urine sample


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just a little medical joke. :wave:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> THATS IT!
> 
> I LOVE YOU :lol:
> 
> how about i post a sample to you to say thank you :lol:


No worries Alan pleasure to be able to help :thumb:


----------

